# Natural Bigfork Mesquite "xiuhcoatl" "fire-serpent"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué mis Amigos Resorteros!

I would start by saying that I am not a connoisseur of our pre-Columbian culture, as if it is my friend Xidoo, but when I was detailing finishes this slingshot, watching the TV I heard the name "Xiuhcoatl" language Nahuatl, means "fire serpent" and given my admiration for snakes and flames that draws the grain of this fork, I decided named as "Xiuhcoatl" "fire serpent"

Made from a large fork of mesquite (young) added an image which appears on this fork background.

Here the sequence of images ...

*Xiuhcoátl*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Here more pics...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That slingshot is simply unbelievable...
It truly is one of my very favorite ones that I've seen on here in the two years I've been a member.
Fantastic!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, amazing work.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

No translator needed for that one, Chepo. Esta bien, mi hermano. Esta bien...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> No translator needed for that one, Chepo. Esta bien, mi hermano. Esta bien...


Jejejeje! Gracias por eso hermano! Me da mucho gusto cuando me escriben en español


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tu trabajo es alguno del mejor en todo el mundo, sr Chepo!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Fantastic looking slingshot Chepo, and your photo props are great as well.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Outstanding work !! 
My favourite one yet !!! 
Great job !


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Done!! Loving the history and the Mequite


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic wood and slingshot! Bella bambina Chepo!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

that is a beautiful well crafted slingshot chepo! i love the shape you have given the fire serpent!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> that is a beautiful well crafted slingshot chepo! i love the shape you have given the fire serpent!


Muchas gracias amigo Bicho Brandon


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Amazing work.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

outstanding work







,i like your photos so much, Thanks !!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Chepo sir! please can you do a start to finish picture set on your next work they always come out nicer than mother nature intended! fantastic.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Se ve muy bien mi amigo! Me encanta las agraciado con líneas suaves de tu trabajo!







RS


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

popedandy said:


> Se ve muy bien mi amigo! Me encanta las agraciado con líneas suaves de tu trabajo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias amigo Jim, siemre es un placer leer tus comentarios y viniendo de un master del mezquite es un gran halago

Thank you very much friend Jim, always a pleasure reading your comments and coming from a master of natural mesquite is a great compliment


----------



## chr15 (Aug 16, 2012)

Its just the total package , not only do we have an incredible natural, that is not totally reliant on mother nature, (you really bring the slings out of the wood) but the quality photo and graphics make it all the more total.
Simply stunning.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Agree with the above sentiment. You do superb work.

Is there something in the water over there? Chaneke_Josh likewise does some amazing stuff. In my brief look around at the work on this site, I just gotta hand it to the Mexicans

Inspirational!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

chr15 said:


> Agree with the above sentiment. You do superb work.
> 
> Is there something in the water over there? Chaneke_Josh likewise does some amazing stuff. In my brief look around at the work on this site, I just gotta hand it to the Mexicans
> 
> Inspirational!


It is very generous and kind feedback, thank you very much


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

awesome job chepo looks like a nice sized pocket shooter


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

mckee said:


> awesome job chepo looks like a nice sized pocket shooter


Justly friend!

Pocket preferably not too small LOL!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

you The Man!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Beautiful work.


Thanks OldSpook


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Fine, fine work and artistic eye sir Chepo. Just love it


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chepo, su imaginaciòn sino tambièn y la capacidad de traducir en la madera me asombra. Hermosa, y los bobinados celebración la bandset reflexionar aún más su compromiso con la excelencia. Gracias por compartir. g


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Rapier said:


> Chepo, su imaginaciòn sino tambièn y la capacidad de traducir en la madera me asombra. Hermosa, y los bobinados celebración la bandset reflexionar aún más su compromiso con la excelencia. Gracias por compartir. g


Que bien me hacen sentir cuando me escriben en español, muchas gracias amigo. Your avatar is an endearing character for me, one of my great favorites of all life


----------

